# Sawyer near Elgin, IL ?



## DaleNelson (Jan 23, 2013)

A friend needs to find a sawyer near Elgin, IL. He has family there and wants to mill some wood from the property. Is anyone nearby?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2013)

You could send a PM to member *Daren* and ask. He's over 200 miles from Elgin but he might know someone. You can also use the *sawyer locater on his website*.


----------



## DaleNelson (Jan 23, 2013)

Kevin said:


> You could send a PM to member *Daren* and ask. He's over 200 miles from Elgin but he might know someone. You can also use the *sawyer locater on his website*.



Thanks Kevin will do.


----------



## DomInick (Jan 23, 2013)

There's a sawmill in Kirkland. There's one in Zion and I know a couple personal guys that run a mill. What are you looking for? Milling or lumber? 
Let me know. I'm in Mchenry. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## DaleNelson (Jan 26, 2013)

DomInick said:


> There's a sawmill in Kirkland. There's one in Zion and I know a couple personal guys that run a mill. What are you looking for? Milling or lumber?
> Let me know. I'm in Mchenry.
> 
> when it's rustic.......it's rustic



A friend has family in the area and he wants to find someone to slab some lumber for him. I don't know how much. I thought I would get his info to someone who is close and let them work out the details.


----------



## DomInick (Jan 26, 2013)

DaleNelson said:


> A friend has family in the area and he wants to find someone to slab some lumber for him. I don't know how much. I thought I would get his info to someone who is close and let them work out the details.



Does he want someone to come out to his property and mill it? Or does he want to bring it somewhere? Tell him to look up 
http://www.woodfinder.com/
and put in location. It will show sawmills in the area. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## DaleNelson (Jan 29, 2013)

DomInick said:


> DaleNelson said:
> 
> 
> > A friend has family in the area and he wants to find someone to slab some lumber for him. I don't know how much. I thought I would get his info to someone who is close and let them work out the details.
> ...



Thanks will do.


----------

